# Derek Cunningham



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Bit of a long shot. I am trying to do my wifes history on The Q.T. for her. Her first husband was Derek (curly) Cunningham who sailed from Hull. He was on the Melrose Abbey for a while. Has any one any photos of him they would be willing to let me copy. Many thanks janathull


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

janathull said:


> Bit of a long shot. I am trying to do my wifes history on The Q.T. for her. Her first husband was Derek (curly) Cunningham who sailed from Hull. He was on the Melrose Abbey for a while. Has any one any photos of him they would be willing to let me copy. Many thanks janathull


You could try"Goole on the web" click on ships and put a request out, many knowledgeable "Goolies" on site


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that.


----------

